# Caves for Frontosa



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

I ve got some old sea rock I used for a Malawi tank yeas ago which I may use for my knew Frontosa tank . Has anyone ever gone down the route of using man made object for caves not rocks ? I saw a brilliant looking Frontosa tank on YouTube with a pattern of caves that had plants on and over what ever he used for the collection of caves . Would like something different that still looks natural . Plus l the sea rock I have would nt be in Lake Tanganyiken . Thanks in advance


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

I should of mentioned the sea rock I had sat outside in the garden for a few years . I have boiled them in water for a while but would these be safe enough to use ?


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

I ended up buying new limestone rocks , scrubbed and boiled them . I have also boiled and sterilised my old sea rock so I may use that also . 
I would like to see people's caves they have for their Frontosa if possible to inspire me . I ve changed the rock set up a million times . 
Do Frontosa prefer the cave to have a roof or is two rocks with a gap to swim through enough for them to feel secure ?


----------

